# نشرات بريديه



## سلسبيل العصريه (26 يناير 2012)

​نشرات بريديه[font=&quot][/font]​

​ 
​ 
*[font=&quot] [/font]*

*[font=&quot] السلام عليكم[/font]*

*[font=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/font]*​ 
​ 
*الأعضاء: 15,542*​ 
​ 
​ 
*[font=&quot]سعر النشرة الواحده 30 ريال[/font]*​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
*[font=&quot]لأعضاء: 20 الف عضو[/font]*​ 
​ 
​ 
*[font=&quot]سعر النشرة الواحده 45 ريال[/font]*​ 
*

*​ 
​ 
​ 
*عدد الاعضاء 35 الف*​ 
​ 
*[font=&quot]سعر النشرة الواحده 60 ريال[/font]*​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
*[font=&quot]النشره البريديه بمواضيعك[/font]*​ 
​ 
​ 
*
*

​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 
*[font=&quot]نشره بريديه لعدد اعضاء يزداد يوميا بمعدل 550 عضو[/font]*​ 
*الاعضاء حاليا 200 الف عضو*​ 
*[font=&quot]النشره تصل مباشرتا على الانبوكس[/font]*​ 
​ 
*[font=&quot]سعر النشره الواحده 150 ريال[/font]*​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
*[font=&quot]الأعضاء: 450 الف[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]سعر النشرة الواحده 250 ريال[/font]*​ 
​ 
*[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]عند حجزك نشرتين تاخد واحدة ثالثة مجانا[/font]*​ 
​ 
*للاستفسار والمتابعة**[font=&quot] [/font]**برجاء الاتصال على رقم جوال*​ 
*من داخل السعودية **0562578180**[font=&quot]
[/font]**من خارج السعودية* *00966562578180*​


----------



## سلسبيل العصريه (11 فبراير 2012)

*رد: نشرات بريديه*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## kafh (12 فبراير 2012)

*رد: نشرات بريديه*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 




عرض مؤقت رفع مواضيعك يوميا 3 مرات مقابل 700 ريال 
3x30=300 مشاركة شهريا ومئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
مدة العرض اسبوع فقط وبترجع الاسعار السابقة 1600 شهريا
0505678580 ابو محمد ​


----------



## سلسبيل العصريه (15 أبريل 2012)

*رد: نشرات بريديه*

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------

